# Customer Complaining



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys a little help needed here. I did this lot once, because they had trouble with former contractor.. I was going to have them sign on for the remainder of this year, and next if they wanted continuous coverage. I am wondering what you guys would think would be ball park charge for plowing this area. Plowing only, no salt or sand. Keeping clear throughout storm... this is a church and a homeless shelter that is opperated there, so there are people coming and going constantly. There are usually some cars there too, although if you have time to wait, they try to come out and move them.

The paved area is probably around 13000 sq ft but the only place to pile snow is around the 90o turn to the left there, and there are 6 garage bays there that you need to back drag from. Then there i a chainlink fence blocking the area between the paved and unpaved area that also needs to be plowed. There is a dumpster in the unpaved area near the chainlink fence that needs to be accesible and they park cars there. The total area that needs to be plowed is like 18000, to 20000 sq ft roughly.

Any input you can give would be appriciated!! Thanks Guys


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

It occured to me once I posted the thread that is was kind of hard to see the area with the labels on the push pins so here is the pic again with out the labels Thanks again all!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

That dosent look like fun, but its hard to see size with out being there 

Good Luck!

How long dose it take to plow?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Just remember there is a difference between snow plowing and snow and ice managment.. if they want you to maintain the property make sure you charge for it.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't help ya w/ the price as I believe it varies so much from region to region-contractor to contractor but what I can suggest is; Have you given thought to the risk involved in servicing this site? homeless shelter? Not to stereo type people but I've seen it both ways. Some who look for every "opportunity" and some who are "honest as the day is long".
Just watch your back!


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

I am just trying to get a rough idea of what you guys would charge for just plowing... no salt no sand nothing else, just plowing... I quoted them waht I thought was a fair price, and they nearly had a cow about it just curious if I am that far off? Once I get some ideas from you guys I will throuw out there what I quoted with what terms. Thanks


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Sno4U;540662 said:


> Can't help ya w/ the price as I believe it varies so much from region to region-contractor to contractor but what I can suggest is; Have you given thought to the risk involved in servicing this site? homeless shelter? Not to stereo type people but I've seen it both ways. Some who look for every "opportunity" and some who are "honest as the day is long".
> Just watch your back!


I have thought about that.. The one thing I did not mention is that this only "wet" shelter in Hartford, meaning people can be high or plastered when the check in to stay there.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

So let's hear your crazy bid & we'll go from there! Freakin religion & charity organizations are gonna be the death of good business. Charitable places, not-for-profits often want to whittle down prices because they don't have a lot of money to begin with. Guess what... charity doesn't pay my bills, and I don't imagine it does for you either. Do you need the work? PITA if you ask me, which you didn't really, but IMO there are so many other places you could service for your asking price WITHOUT hassles. Rant off!!


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I was thinking that I would around $200.00 a push, then I asked some guys around here that I know their opinion, and the said about $250./ push. Now I know that the previous guy that was there was having to plow at least two times per storm unless it was a tiny dusting to an inch. and I know that they had flipped out because the previous guy had submitted a bill to them for over 800 for one storm. 

Therefore I did what they wanted and gave them a PER STORM price for the rest of this season (not like we are going to have anymore snow anyways) of $375 per storm as many plowings as needed. That way they knew whwere they stood and what it would cost. They are now trying to tell me that they thought it would be $150. to $200 PER STORM unlimetd time needed to plow. WTF at that price I make nothing. As it is if I was to charge $200.00 per push I am only making about $45 per hour after overhead (this place is 22 miles from my home so if I have to go again to just them that is 44 miles round trip not including plowing milage) so to do that at $200 per storm is nuts I think.

Am I way out of the relm here? Maybe I blew it too high by going per storm - I never price that way. What do you think?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You're never gonna win with them, brother. 

I'd tell the person in charge to go to H... 

I stand by my previous posting. NOTHING but trouble.


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

YardMedic;540767 said:


> You're never gonna win with them, brother.
> 
> I'd tell the person in charge to go to H...
> 
> I stand by my previous posting. NOTHING but trouble.


yeh your right, but do you think that I was unreasonable in my price?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont think but again we cant look at it lol


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO 1. far away , better off getting sites closer
2. giving u grief b4 they sign contract
3. open 24/7 always gonna be cars
4. no salt, you're gonna get stuck
5. I'd pass but then I'm seasonal pricing with 165" so far and more tonite
6. Been out 35+ times so far


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

BlackIrish;540819 said:


> IMO 1. far away , better off getting sites closer
> 2. giving u grief b4 they sign contract
> 3. open 24/7 always gonna be cars
> 4. no salt, you're gonna get stuck
> ...


I know that it is too far way. The whole reason that this thing even got started is that a friend works there and after they got rid of thier other plow guy the night before the next snow, she said "oh I know someone who can do it at a great price" and the snowball started rolling. I told them before that I would hep themout for the one storm, but then they would need to contract for the remainder and next year. The whole thing is more trouble than it is worth, I agree, but if I could make a few bucks and help out a worth wild organization, then I am all for that.


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Also I appriciate all the instite as to why I should tell them no, find someone else, but the real thing I am looking for is if you guys think that my price was that far off. I understand you are not nessesarly from around here, prices vary etc... but what does your get tell you?

Thanks Guys


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

They will be complaining about you too when it comes to paying up.

Count on it.

To make it worth your while ask for a retainer, just like a lawyer, and as soon as they don't pay, slap them with a lien.


Tim


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i dont think ur price was off id say it was alright but i am just reaching here i havent seen it. ur the professional stick to ur guns. people look at me somtimes like i am nuts and they go that much i go ya that much. and either they go go ahead or i leave.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't think your price was unreasonable at all, in fact you may still be selling yourself short, its tough to tell looking at just a picture. It sounds like they are looking for something for nothing, I would strongly recommend that you gracefully bow out if you don't see eye to eye on pricing. They want the place kept on high priority throughout a storm and they don't want to pay for it. Save yourself the headache, fuel is too expensive to make multiple trips for low profit. Sucks that a friend spoke on your behalf saying you could do it at a great price, kinda threw you under a bus. good luck.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

After 22" wed-sun a sub I use is charging BUDDIES $400 to float a skidsteer over to clean a 4 car resi driveway. _ get a couple a day at $150 for a pick up .....165" and counting._


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Davink: Remember. No matter how much of a "deal" you give them you WILL STILL BE HELD TO THE SAME LEVEL OF LIABILITY!!!!
I very recently had a revelation w/ the firewood end of my business after some jerk off gave me a bad time and then filed a complaint w/ the BBB! NO FRIGGIN" DEALS!
NO good deed goes unpunished!
So as said above, if you can't see eye to eye for price then let 'em walk.
Problems like this are best left to your "favorite" competition!!


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Sno4U;541674 said:


> Davink: Remember. No matter how much of a "deal" you give them you WILL STILL BE HELD TO THE SAME LEVEL OF LIABILITY!!!!
> I very recently had a revelation w/ the firewood end of my business after some jerk off gave me a bad time and then filed a complaint w/ the BBB! NO FRIGGIN" DEALS!
> NO good deed goes unpunished!
> So as said above, if you can't see eye to eye for price then let 'em walk.
> Problems like this are best left to your "favorite" competition!!


Yeh I was thinking the same thing - I did tell them to find someone else, lol, the funniest part of this is I did give them the card of my "favorite" comp.

I was just doubting if I was being reasonable. I had gone back and forth on it since it was a recomendation from a friend, all your responces reassured though. Thanks to all!


----------



## BenW455 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would charge at least 500.00 per storm. Its hard to say without seeing it. You will have an hour drive time that they shoud pay for to. Dont sell yourself short. We plow to make a profit. Good luck, Ben


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

I have done work for a couple of non-profits/charity organizations in my life. The good ones agree with your rate or hire someone else. Red flags are up when they tell you what they think you should be charging. Did you ask them if they have ever run a snow removal operation. Do they know what costs are based on? It's annoying that many of these organizations rely on donations (money given with nothing expected in return) yet think they ought to receive services at a discounted price. This sounds like a smart call to throw them back in the water!


----------

